# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  FUE Hair Transplant Via ARTAS in the UK

## tbtadmin

Dr. Craig Ziering and his staff perform the first robotic FUE hair transplant in the UK. Is robotic FUE surgery the future of surgical hair restoration? Spencer Kobren  FUE Hair Transplant Via ARTAS in the UK is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald TruthSpencer Kobren  FUE Hair Transplant Via ARTAS in the UK is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## jgold

What do you guys think about this artas system?? looks pretty legit and easy

----------


## Breaking Bald

> What do you guys think about this artas system?? looks pretty legit and easy


 I think it's great, it only makes sense really. The better the extraction, the better the survival rate and like they say in the video, the more time the surgeon can spend concentrating on the placement of grafts.

Buuuuut does this mean that the process will be more or less expensive? And how long will it be before all clinics go down this route?

It is always good to improve surgical procedures in anyway possible  :Cool:

----------

